# Wonder If I'm Going Too Far



## TORQUIN (Nov 15, 2016)

I know I can never have enough tools, but I wonder if this Jet 1550 lathe will be regrettable.
I have a Monarch 12CK and a Monarch 14", and with the other equipment in the garage, I have no room for the Jet. The 12CK, will have to go somewhere, sell or storage.
The draw of the Jet is that it can do metric threading, is 50" between centers, a gap bed,  and can run 1800 RPM. The Monarchs, while the Cadillac of lathes, cannot do these things, Max speed is 1000 and 900, and are both 30" between centers.

What do you guys think?

Chris


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 15, 2016)

How many parts do you run which might benefit from 1800rpm and 50"?
I don't know about the Jets. Are they precise and accurate enough to hold the tolerances you expect?
Will you need to invest in additional or different tooling and accessories?

Daryl
MN


----------



## westsailpat (Nov 15, 2016)

With those kinds of lathes  ( I wonder what you have for mills ) sounds like you should rent a shop .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 15, 2016)

i have not operated a jet 1550 but man i sure want to 
i'm not the voice of reason by any means.
if space is limited and you want/like the assets of the jet, a trade off may be your best option.
sell the lathe that you feel is the lesser for your needs and go on to make the stuff you wanna make
i know i'd strongly consider the trade up if i found a 1440 gap bed, much less a 1550 gap.
understand that we are dealing with a lathe that has scarce (read: nonextistent) part support
if that scares you, stay with the monarchs and enjoy the old iron- IMHO

truth be told, 
i recently passed on a Jet 1530, because i could not house it without giving up other tresures.
i didn't wanna give up my 1236 because it is so useful, but i'd love to have a larger capacity gap for some work i turn down because i don't have a gap bed


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 15, 2016)

Time to pull out the shop stretcher.    I would be happy to store the 12CK  for you. Anything to help a fellow member out.


----------



## TORQUIN (Nov 15, 2016)

I am so very fortunate to have a machine liquidation place with superb pricing in my area.  This fellow has hooked me up with most of my equipment, except for the Bridgeport, which I found on CL. Problem is he sucks me in. I was buying a Starrett surface plate and a drill press head Saturday when I got to looking at the 1550. He said he'd sell it to me for a nice price. I looked at it little more and he said he'd throw in the surface plate and TWO drill press heads with it, for the same price. Then he says, if you don't like it, sell it. You can probably make money on it. Kinda like he just wants it gone. He's very nice like that.
And yes, as far as equipment, I figure go big or go home. Not to disparage anyone else's choice of machine, for space, price, or availability. As I said, I have been very fortunate. I just need to build a bigger garage.

My worry about the 1550 is accuracy, the fact it was made in Taiwan, and parts availability, which a Google search showed me discussions where people were trying to find parts. That said, this is a hobby, and I am not trying to turn out +- 0.0001 parts regularly. In fact, I seldom make a buck with this at all. I just enjoy making chips, buying tools, and learning new things about design and making of metal things.
Another positive is that all three lathes take D-6 chucks, so I can move my Buck around wherever I need it.

Chris


----------



## 8675309 (Aug 23, 2019)

Do it Dietmar...…..


----------



## Firstgear (Aug 24, 2019)

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Holescreek (Aug 24, 2019)

TORQUIN said:


> I know I can never have enough tools, but I wonder if this Jet 1550 lathe will be regrettable.
> I have a Monarch 12CK and a Monarch 14", and with the other equipment in the garage, I have no room for the Jet. The 12CK, will have to go somewhere, sell or storage.
> The draw of the Jet is that it can do metric threading, is 50" between centers, a gap bed,  and can run 1800 RPM. The Monarchs, while the Cadillac of lathes, cannot do these things, Max speed is 1000 and 900, and are both 30" between centers.
> 
> ...



I built my shop for relatively little money by constantly buying and selling machinery. When a better opportunity came along I upgraded and sold the lesser of the two machines. Lathes are by far more common to flip. You get an upgrade and the buyer gets a chance at a machine that they've been searching for.  Win win.


----------



## higgite (Aug 24, 2019)

8675309 said:


> Do it Dietmar...…..


If he didn't do it in 2016, he probably won't now.  But, I could be wrong.

Tom


----------



## 8675309 (Aug 24, 2019)

higgite said:


> If he didn't do it in 2016, he probably won't now.  But, I could be wrong.
> 
> Tom


Good point Tom. I’m looking at an 80’s vintage Jet 1550, fairly well tooled, in what appears to be decent shape. It’s looking good to me. The


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 25, 2019)

Old thread...  

Old Monarchs (and any other lathe) can only be as accurate as how much wear they have accumulated over the years.  Exact same situation with the Jet lathe, and any other lathe.  Pretty much any lathe that can accept change gears can make metric threads.  It is not about the charts attached to the lathe, it is about the savvy of the operator.  Any used lathe has wear and issues, and sometimes new lathes do, too.  All lathes can be improved, if you know how and it is worth your time, effort, and money.  Be realistic when pondering choices, and try to avoid pipe dreams.

Lots of very nice work comes off of worn out, loosey goosey equipment.  Learn the skills in the time you would otherwise be drooling over ads for new and used machines.


----------



## 8675309 (Aug 25, 2019)

Well said Bob. I have a WWII vintage SB Heavy 10 tool room lathe and a Rockwell lathe from 1969. Both will get the job done but would like a newer lathe with a dro and more capacity. I’ll probably sell the Rockwell and keep the SB once I buy a larger lathe.


----------

